
100 Oldest .COM domain names - AjJi
http://www.whoisd.com/oldestcom.php
======
vaksel
an interesting little factoid: domains were free to register until 1995

~~~
dlsspy
...approximately October 5th 1995. spy.net was requested before it was
announced that they were charging, but they grandfathered us in anyway. :)

Of course, like an old fogey, I'll state that it was all downhill from there.
The ``one organization, one domain'' rules, etc... all died when people
realized they could make more money by making it chaos.

Some good probably came out of that, though I'd say domain squatters did
enough harm to make that severely unbalanced.

------
bcl
My first domain was guetech.org, running over a UUCP link to eskimo.com, I
remember having to fill out and email a text template to request it. I think
this was sometime around 1995. I still have the domain :)

I think the absence of microsoft.com is telling. They really didn't see where
the internet was heading.

------
jwb119
the time span is interesting. a full ~2.5yrs for 100 domains to be registered.

~~~
buugs
I'm assuming that these weren't the first 100 but the oldest 100 domains that
have been registered even until now.

~~~
cmelbye
"mcc.com" has been snapped up by a domains squatter, so I assume that the list
is of the first 100 registered.

------
fraXis
No 'microsoft.com', but Apple registered their domain 'apple.com' in 1987.

------
tptacek
I'm now intensely curious about what the oldest "popular" hostnames were
before there was the DNS.

Also, what were FMC, Alcoa, and DuPoint doing with domain names?

~~~
euroclydon
I'm assuming their researchers wanted email, to chat with their university
buddies.

------
eam
I wish I was old enough and had a good understanding of domains during the
90's so that I could have bought myself a good domain.

------
datums
My oldest is 1999. I read somewhere that google also uses that in there
complex page rank and results page.

